# Another Climber / Hiker Incident :(



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-ge ... _s.Canyon/

Sad story. But I wish people would be a bit more proactive about letting their loved ones know where they are and what their exact plans are. Maybe this wouldnt have been so bad..


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

It looks like they did that, and he just had to wait till he was over due and his family called SR. It is sad, check and double check your equipment, it will save your life.


----------

